# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Holiday One Shot Adventure

## samduke

Link to Recruitment Thread
Link to IC

Welcome to the Holiday One Shot Adventure
this will be entirely theater of the mind I will attempt to describe things as best I can in relation to your present locations.
if something is unclear please feel free to ask here in OOC

If you want to make rolls in IC that is fine just spoiler with a related tag as to the roll(s) and what they are for
If you feel that a skill check might be useful for any situation feel free to go ahead and roll for it and then if it is something that needs a reply beyond you gain no information you will learn in character the information.

If I have need to get information to you secretly this will be done as a spoiler with your characters name, please do not read other characters spoiled information.

this game is an adaptation to certain known Fictional Work. The Characters names in this module have been altered from these to avoid potential copywrite infringement issues, any similarities or otherwise are unintentional.

This adventure is a NON PVP adventure please work together and I hope that you enjoy the homebrew adventure

I would like to encourage at least 1 post a day or at the very least every other day shy of holidays, sick ect.

----------


## samduke

Reserved Post for Party  Information

*Schroeder Miridathi Cygnia* HP 66: AC 22: Saves 7,13,11: Attack +8/+3 Crystal Echoblade: Notation Travel cloak (Endure elements (vs. cold), trail rations 3/day, 2 gallons water/day, expands into tent 1/day),  possibly no expensive components listed: common, elven, auran

*Finn Amanamana* HP 110: AC 26: Saves 8,11,11: Attack +13/+8 Warhammer, Longsword, Composite Longbow: Notation no expensive components listed: common, elven, draconic, giant

*Alred Thunder999* HP 66: AC 11: Saves 7,5,13: Attack +19/+19/+19/+19/+14/+14/+9/+9 Splitting Composite longbow: Notation, no expensive components, or languages listed, TU =7: Granting Common and Elven

*Ilean SCARY WIZARD* HP 66: AC 17: Saves 8,6,14: Attack +3, silver dagger, +6 sling: Notation, no expensive components listed: Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnomish, Goblin

Quinton Morrison ScrambledBrains  HP 154: Saves 12,10,5: Attack +19/+14/+9 Trident:  Notation no basic gear listed: Common, Orc, Draconic, Goblin


*Spoiler: Player Table*
Show


*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class(es)*
*Complete?*

Cygnia
Schroeder Miridathi
Human
Bard6/Lyrical Thaumaturge5
Yes

amanamana
Finn
Human
Factotum
Yes

SCARY WIZARD
Ilean
Human
Wizard (Abjuration Domain)/Geometer
yes

Thunder999
Alred
Elf
Cloistered Cleric
yes

ScrambledBrains
Quinton Morrison
Human
Warblade
Yes




current long duration spells active
Alred - Persistent Divine Power (bab +11/+6, +6 enh str, +11 hp) & Superior Resistance +6 resistance bonus on saves

----------


## Cygnia

*Schroeder will be speaking in Purple!*

As for food/water, he's got the Travel Cloak from Magic of Faerun

----------


## samduke

> *Schroeder will be speaking in Purple!*
> 
> As for food/water, he's got the Travel Cloak from Magic of Faerun


notation adjusted and thank you

----------


## Thunder999

Oops, can't believe I forgot languages, but I did get a component pouch (I just wrote it as "Component Pouch (5gp)")

I think I'll be brown

----------


## amanamana

Hello,

Finn will speak in blue.

I actually noted a waterskin and two trail rations inside the Handy Haversack, with some other things. I believe it was overlooked.

*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show

This is Finn. He can be a smartass sometimes, but he's a good guy.




Cheers.

EDIT: Also, I forgot that a Factotum still needs the regular material components. He casts spells as Spell-Like Abilities, so my faulty memory believed that he would only need to provide components for costly spells. May I include a spell component pouch or should I try to get one in game?

----------


## samduke

> Oops, can't believe I forgot languages, but I did get a component pouch (I just wrote it as "Component Pouch (5gp)")
> 
> I think I'll be brown





> Hello,
> 
> Finn will speak in blue.
> 
> I actually noted a waterskin and two trail rations inside the Handy Haversack, with some other things. I believe it was overlooked.
> 
> *Spoiler: Portrait*
> Show
> 
> ...


Notations for both have been adjusted, anything not on sheet at this point should be acquired in game

feel free to post IC actions

----------


## amanamana

Is there someplace around our first meeting place or on the way where I could find a component pouch to buy/steal (preferably buy)?

Knowledge (Local) (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## samduke

Not where the party picks up the quest no, the village where there is in ic the option to investigate possibly

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

I _just now_ saw that I got in, the website was acting really funny for me for a while... I'll fix that notation up soon!

Glad to be aboard.

I'll be picking dark orange.

 and I-I-I-I-I will also be looking for a spell component pouch  after, umm, I don't know, a boating accident.  Ruined my old one?  Yeah, that's the story.

----------


## Cygnia

I thought Goby withdrew?

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...9&postcount=46

----------


## samduke

> I thought Goby withdrew?
> 
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...9&postcount=46


Apparently I will let the alternate know

Feel Free to post IC

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Alternate here! And Quinton will speak in Green.

As for my own sustenance, I have a Ring of Improved Jumping and Sustenance. 

Yay for combining items!  :Small Big Grin: 

And my Maneuevers/Stances are listed under Feats & Special Abilities.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Going to roll some knowledges here, just to see if there's anything Quinton might know about the area or its history. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Knowledge: Local(1d20+17)[*22*]
Knowledge: History(1d20+17)[*21*]

----------


## Cygnia

(1d20+13)[*20*] (Gather Info) On any gossip/rumours about the estate, the VanPelt siblings &/or any of the servants

----------


## samduke

re ScrambledBrains: I updated my notations
Quinton knows nothing about the area or its history.

re: Cygnia
gossip/rumours about the estate, the Vanpelt siblings &/or any of the servants
(1d20+13)[20] (Gather Info)

your IC post does not seem to correspond to the check and what is asked

So I have to ask is this check taken at the time the quest is given or several hours later when the party enters the village where a choice is given ?

this generates 2 different answers

----------


## Cygnia

Several hours later, when we're in town

----------


## samduke

okay IC information updated and player information spells active has been added

@thunder999
Turn Undead 7/7 for the DMM Fuel is fine
Rebuke plants 0/7 unable to be used for DMM fuel

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

A few rolls...

*Knowledge (Local):* (1d20+7)[*10*]
-To see any obvious signs pointing to spell component pouches!

*Spot:* (1d20+2)[*20*]
-To see if Ilean can't see anyone hiding, to ask them some questions.

Here's hoping!

----------


## samduke

Ilean I realize you are speaking when I look at the screen the color orange and the color that I have on your character also a *color orange* do not seem to match

the orange is hard for me to read (old eyes) would you mind going to a darker color ?

----------


## samduke

okay as its bound to be asked yes the gate is locked, the fence, gate & lock upon closer examination are Adamantine

----------


## amanamana

DM, at the recruitment thread I got the idea that we're using the core pantheon (Greyhawk). Just later I noticed that we're actually in Forgotten Realms' locations. It makes no real difference mechanically speaking to my character, but I need to change the notations in my sheet to fit FR's pantheon.

Cheers.

----------


## samduke

> DM, at the recruitment thread I got the idea that we're using the core pantheon (Greyhawk). Just later I noticed that we're actually in Forgotten Realms' locations. It makes no real difference mechanically speaking to my character, but I need to change the notations in my sheet to fit FR's pantheon.
> 
> Cheers.


Think you have it wrong inever said forgotten relms nor any setting for that matter use a dieity that works for you

----------


## Cygnia

Actually, does this village have any place of worship that we've seen?

----------


## samduke

> Actually, does this village have any place of worship that we've seen?


Point in fact there is no place of worship

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

> Ilean I realize you are speaking when I look at the screen the color orange and the color that I have on your character also a *color orange* do not seem to match
> 
> the orange is hard for me to read (old eyes) would you mind going to a darker color ?


Shur!  Mine get fussy, too.  Got chemicals from work in the left one a few years ago, and every once in a while there's clouding and blurring.  How about... *Gray*?

----------


## samduke

> Shur!  Mine get fussy, too.  Got chemicals from work in the left one a few years ago, and every once in a while there's clouding and blurring.  How about... *Gray*?


*lets see how that grey looks in a really long bunch of words that one has to look at to read.*

yes that works for me

----------


## samduke

spot dc 15 she is holding a large club that is more narrow at the end she is holding and larger at the opposing end. (baseball bat for real life references)

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

/silly

So, she's one of my hometown's baseball legends!

I'd say _something_, but I'll leave this sort of chatter to the Bard... I _do not_ want to cause social accidents that could ruin the game!

----------


## Cygnia

Guys, I wanna point out that Schroeder has NO points in Diplomacy!

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Allow me.  :Small Cool:

----------


## ScrambledBrains

*Spoiler: Diplomacy Roll*
Show


(1d20+16)[*21*]


Filler Words To Reach Character Minimum.

----------


## Thunder999

No diplomacy on Alred, just Concentration and Knowledge skills.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

I, umm, Ilean would be good with Diplomacy where a high roll isn't necessarily needed... She'll talk to those Gossip NPCs who just say different things, but not the Quest NPCs!

----------


## samduke

> *Spoiler: Diplomacy Roll*
> Show
> 
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> 
> Filler Words To Reach Character Minimum.


just a note you do not need to spoiler the rolls in OOC just if you do them in IC

----------


## amanamana

> Guys, I wanna point out that Schroeder has NO points in Diplomacy!


Say what now?  :Small Confused: 

But the guy with the strings is usually the frontman. If you were carrying drums I would not assume...

----------


## samduke

to funny, aside from the mentioned spell component pouch spell relatable items, expensive components and the like are sold at book x1.4 value so the 5 gp pouch x1.4 is 7 gp. for non spell relatable items Weapon and armor are sold at book x2 value and all other magic items are sold at book x2.5 value. basic items like rations, torches ect are at book value

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Will admit, don't really have anything for Quinton to say. That said, he'd like to purchase a hammer, five pitons and a fifty foot length of hemp rope. Should be two GP, right?

----------


## samduke

> Will admit, don't really have anything for Quinton to say. That said, he'd like to purchase a hammer, five pitons and a fifty foot length of hemp rope. Should be two GP, right?


Rope, hempen (50 ft.) 1 gp 10 lb.
Hammer 5 sp 2 lb
5 Piton's 5 sp 2.5 lb

there are things anyone could do in Ic

----------


## samduke

> "Would you hand me a couple of Oils of Magic Weapon, please?" - Finn asks while leaving 250gp on the table


Magic weapon (oil)	50 gp x 1.4 = 70 gp each

in honesty I forgot about Potions and Oils

basic items like rations, torches ect are at book value
spell relatable items, expensive components, Potions, Oils and the like are sold at book x1.4 value
non spell related, non magic, Expensive Items, Weapon and Armor are sold at book x2 value
all other magic items are sold at book x2.5 value.

Ask if unsure where a thing fits.
edited

----------


## amanamana

> Magic weapon (oil)	50 gp x 1.4 = 70 gp each
> 
> in honesty I forgot about Potions and Oils
> 
> basic items like rations, torches ect are at book value
> spell relatable items, expensive components, Potions, Oils and the like are sold at book x1.4 value
> non spell related, non magic, Expensive Items, Weapon and Armor are sold at book x2 value
> all other magic items are sold at book x2.5 value.
> 
> ...


Oh, OK. I just considered it in the "all other magic items" category.

Cheers.

EDIT: I edited the original post in the IC with the correct value.

----------


## samduke

Marching Order unless you state otherwise
1 is front 5 is rear

1:Quinton Morrison	
2:Alred
3:Schroeder
4:Finn	
5:Ilean

----------


## Thunder999

Alred is definitely not running, so Initiative roll.

(1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## samduke

> Alred is definitely not running, so Initiative roll.
> 
> [roll0]


okay
6: Horseman - 20 <- is currently 60ft away behind the party

1:Quinton Morrison
2:Alred - 16
3:Schroeder - 16
4:Finn - 22
5:Ilean - 19

----------


## Cygnia

Can a Knowledge check be made here?

----------


## samduke

> Can a Knowledge check be made here?





> If you feel that a skill check might be useful for any situation feel free to go ahead and roll for it and then if it is something that needs a reply beyond you gain no information you will learn in character the information.


 <-post #1

sure I am allowing any check that you think is one you want to make , then I will decide if it applies

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

This critter's bad news, and clearly terrorizing the people.  Ilean will stand and fight!


*Ilean - Initiative:* (1d20)[*19*]
*
Ilean - Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+17)[*22*]
-To see what exactly this creature is, or anything about it that's out of the ordinary that she might know...

----------


## samduke

> Ilean - Knowledge (Arcana):[/B] [roll1]
> -To see what exactly this creature is, or anything about it that's out of the ordinary that she might know...


Arcana (ancient mysteries, magic traditions, arcane symbols, cryptic phrases, constructs, dragons, magical beasts)
you learn No Information


EDIT

Ilean's action: Casting slow as SOON as this dude on the horse comes within range of it.
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
A slowed creature can take only a single move action or standard action each turn, but not both (nor may it take full-round actions).
Additionally, it takes a -1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
A slowed creature moves at half its normal speed (round down to the next 5-foot increment), which affects the creature's jumping distance as normal for decreased speed.

Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes  - you must make a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) at least equal to the creatures spell resistance for the spell to affect that creature.

----------


## Cygnia

Swift action to activate Schroeder's Eternal Wand of Nerveskitter in his buckler's wand chamber
(1d20+7)[*16*] (Initiative)
(1d20+18)[*36*] (Know: Arcana + Collector of Stories}
(1d20+14)[*34*] (Know: Religion + Collector of Stories)
(1d20+14)[*32*] (Know: Nature + Collector of Stories)
(1d20+14)[*26*] (Know: Dungeoneering + Collector of Stories)
(1d20+14)[*34*] (Know: the Planes + Collector of Stories)
(1d20+13)[*32*] (Know: Local + Collector of Stories)
(1d20+9)[*24*] (Know: Psionics + Collector of Stories)

----------


## samduke

> Swift action to activate Schroeder's Eternal Wand of Nerveskitter in his buckler's wand chamber
> (1d20+7)[*14*] (Initiative)
> (1d20+6)[*14*] (Know: Arcana + Collector of Stories}
> [roll2] (Know: Religion + Collector of Stories)
> [roll3] (Know: Nature + Collector of Stories)
> [roll4] (Know: Dungeoneering + Collector of Stories)
> [roll5] (Know: the Planes + Collector of Stories)
> [roll6] (Know: Local + Collector of Stories)
> [roll7] (Know: Psionics + Collector of Stories)



Good Grief
(1d20+14)[34] (Know: the Planes + Collector of Stories)
okay I am not actually going to put all this in the IC because yeah NAT 20...

The Rider is an Outsider, Extraplanar, Evil , you think it is somewhere between 8 and 12 hd
it has spell resistance 15, >>Ilean needs to make a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) at least equal to the creatures spell resistance for the spell to affect that creature.
Saving Throw vs. slow Will negates (1d20+7)[*14*]
the creature appears to be humanoid
(1d20+18)[36] (Know: Arcana + Collector of Stories} - the sword it carries looks to be quite evil capable of instant death

the Mount is an Outsider, Extraplanar, Evil , you think it is somewhere between 6 and 10 hd
it has spell resistance 15, >>Ilean needs to make a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) at least equal to the creatures spell resistance for the spell to affect that creature
Saving Throw vs. slow Will negates (1d20+6)[*14*]
the creature resembles a very nasty Nightmare complete with flaming hooves and smoke

whether either gets multiple attacks is unknown

Edit

Notation where slow matters
the rider/mount are Charging before slow is cast on them (because it's initiative is before Ilean's the Slow effect will take effect on Ilean's initiative)
Charging is a special full-round action that allows you to move up to twice your speed and attack during the action.
the mount uses its action to move. Overrun is part of a charge, Trample is a function of Overrun
the rider attacking a creature smaller than your mount that is on foot, gets the +1 bonus on melee attacks for being on higher ground.

----------


## amanamana

OK,

*Initiative*: (1d20+9)[*22*]

*Knowledge Devotion* checks:
Against the Rider (Kn. The Planes + Collector of Stories) (1d20+13)[*14*]

Against the Mount (Kn. The Planes + Collector of Stories) (1d20+13)[*16*]

Cheers.

----------


## samduke

> OK,
> 
> *Initiative*: [roll0]
> 
> *Knowledge Devotion* checks:
> Against the Rider (Kn. The Planes + Collector of Stories) [roll1]
> 
> Against the Mount (Kn. The Planes + Collector of Stories) [roll2]
> 
> Cheers.


no new information is gained

----------


## samduke

with pre-combat stuff done
Quinton - needs an initiative roll and I will adjust where Quinton is when that occurs until then Quinton is initiative 1


Combat Round 1

Finn - 22
Horseman / Steed - 20 is 60ft away, is already charging
Ilean - 19
Alred - 16
Schroeder - 16
Quinton Morrison - 15

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Ah, sorry about that. One moment.

(1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Ring of Anticipation Reroll: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## amanamana

Just so I can understand, when you say "_Adamantine Warhammer does not seem to be as effective as you would hope_", are you saying that it did no damage at all or that the damage was reduced? I imagined that it would have DR, but not as much as to make the attack moot.

Either way, I'll wait for Quinton to post his AoO before following with my next action. Just so everyone knows, I'll probably focus on the mount, to maybe disable it and make "The Headless Rider" into "The Headless Pedestrian". 

He probably has all the Mounted Combat feats and denying him the mount is likely a good choice. But, between the Mounted Combat feat (make ride check against 1 attack/round) and the Concealment effect, it would be a good option for all of us to focus on the Nightmare.

Cheers.

----------


## Cygnia

If this is a summoned being, I could attempt to Dispel the mount on Schroeder's next turn.

In the meantime, y'all got Haste for 11 rounds :)

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Is my AOO before or after the concealment starts? Just so I know for my plans. 

Probably going to focus the mount though, since I agree with amanamana.

----------


## samduke

Initiative Order
Finn Has Acted - Standard Action: Casts Greater Mighty Wallop as a SLA on his warhammer (1 Inspiration Point).
Horseman has Acted 

Finn the damage for the AoO was not adjudicated until you roll for that concealment, and yes there is some sort of damage reduction or the like making the warhammer damage less effective

1:Alred - 16, 2:Schroeder - 16
4:Ilean - 19
5:Quinton Morrison - 15 , 3:Finn - 22

notation it is not a Nightmare it is a Dread Steed that has effects like a Nightmare

For anyone to get an AoO the rider/mount are already Concealed as they move through
Quinton and Ilean still have a Granted AoO attack to make

Round 1: Initiative wise it is Schroeder & Alred's turn. Then Quinton can act

----------


## amanamana

> Initiative Orcer
> (...)
> *Finn the damage for the AoO was not adjudicated until you roll for that concealment*, and yes there is some sort of damage reduction or the like making the warhammer damage less effective
> (...)


Oh, sorry about that.

Miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## samduke

> Oh, sorry about that.
> 
> Miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) [roll0]


Damage (3d6+5)[20]
Adamantine Warhammer does not seem to be as effective as you would hope, (you think Damage reduction on this)
you watch as the blow strikes true and then watch in horror as the wound starts to heal itself almost immediately

notation here as well as IC

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Alright, then let's see.

Miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20): (1d100)[*48*]
Attack if it lands: (1d20+19)[*30*]
Crit Confirmation If Crit: (1d20+19)[*38*]
Damage: (1d8+10)[*14*]
Crit Damage: (2d8+20)[*29*]

Attacking The Mount.

----------


## samduke

> Alright, then let's see.
> 
> Miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20): [roll0]
> Attack if it lands: [roll1]
> Crit Confirmation If Crit: [roll2]
> Damage: [roll3]
> Crit Damage: [roll4]
> 
> Attacking The Mount.


Your AoO with flanking on the Mount Misses IC also updated for the AoO


EDIT Notation for Critical its what ever your damage roll is X the crit multiplier not a separate crit damage roll

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Had me a busy couple of days, lemme play some catch-up...!

Let's see... so, looks like this dude might be subject to Spell Resistance.  Lemme get that roll in, if it's not too late...

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

> Let's see... so, looks like this dude might be subject to Spell Resistance.  Lemme get that roll in, if it's not too late...


 *cough* *clatter* *roll* 

*Caster Level Check:* (1d20+15)[*32*]
-We're looking at the usual 1d20, and then 11 from Ilean's Caster Level,  followed by 4 total from her Spell Penetration feats that an  encounter with an Abomination in _World of WarCraft The Roleplaying Game_ that almost ended in a party wipe taught me is always a good idea to have.   ;___;

----------


## samduke

> *cough* *clatter* *roll* 
> 
> *Caster Level Check:* [roll0]
> -We're looking at the usual 1d20, and then 11 from Ilean's Caster Level,  followed by 4 total from her Spell Penetration feats that an  encounter with an Abomination in _World of WarCraft The Roleplaying Game_ that almost ended in a party wipe taught me is always a good idea to have.   ;___;


Slow vs SR- [32] - The Rider and Mount seem to be moving slower than normal

----------


## Cygnia

Given Schroeder's Knowledge roll w/Collector of Stories, would he also be aware of any weaknesses/vulnerabilities these entities have?

----------


## samduke

> Given Schroeder's Knowledge roll w/Collector of Stories, would he also be aware of any weaknesses/vulnerabilities these entities have?


Collector of Stories -> and yes I know you got a Nat 20
Benefit
When you attempt a trained Knowledge check to identify a creature or to learn its special powers or vulnerabilities, you gain a +5 competence bonus on the check.

See Bolded Portions on Things you Learned


The Rider is an Outsider, Extraplanar, Evil , you think it is somewhere between 8 and 12 hd
it has spell resistance 15
the creature appears to be humanoid
(1d20+18)[36] (Know: Arcana + Collector of Stories} -* the sword it carries looks to be quite evil capable of instant death*

the Mount is an Outsider, Extraplanar, Evil , you think it is somewhere between 6 and 10 hd
it has spell resistance 15
*the creature resembles a very nasty Nightmare complete with flaming hooves and smoke*

whether either gets multiple attacks is unknown > and in round 1 you learned they both have multiple attacks

***special powers or vulnerabilities***
Dread Steed is an Extremely powerful version of a Nightmare on a HD basis
The Rider and Mount have no vulnerabilities that you are knowledgeable of.

** you also can guess the mount for what ever reason did not use all of it's charge/trample distance when it stopped, the party is on the bridge at the point where the flowing river would be within inches behind them if they were on the ground and not the bridge


**GM Notation the choice of Fight or Flee back on the bridge still remains a choice after round 1 ends, waiting on others to do round 1 actions still
Then we will go from there

----------


## Thunder999

Alred also has knowledge Devotion, so rolling that.  

(1d20+20)[*28*] (15 base, +5 collector of stories) for the Headless Horseman
(1d20+15)[*35*] (no collector of stories since skill tricks are 1/encounter) for the Dread Steed

----------


## Thunder999

Sorry for the slow post, and for the typo in dialogue (by bow->my bow), can't edit with dice rolls though (hence double post here)

----------


## samduke

> Alred also has knowledge Devotion, so rolling that.  
> 
> [roll0] (15 base, +5 collector of stories) for the Headless Horseman
> [roll1] (no collector of stories since skill tricks are 1/encounter) for the Dread Steed


(1d20+15)[35] (no collector of stories since skill tricks are 1/encounter) for the Dread Steed
heh I love that you specified these two

no real new information
but I am going to give you more of a hint than information that horse does not seem to want to cross the river

----------


## samduke

> Sorry for the slow post, and for the typo in dialogue (by bow->my bow), can't edit with dice rolls though (hence double post here)


okay understood

Alred shooting his Splitting Composite longbow results - Unspecified to attack rider or mount, I am Defaulting to on Rider unless you state something

(1d20+22)[24] for (1d8+11)[16]+(2d6)[11] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[4] - Failed due to Miss Chance

(1d20+22)[42] for (1d8+11)[16]+(2d6)[11] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[46]
Hit , 22 damage

(1d20+22)[38] for (1d8+11)[12]+(2d6)[5] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[94]
Hit , 17 damage

(1d20+22)[39] for (1d8+11)[19]+(2d6)[12] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[20] - Failed due to Miss Chance

(1d20+17)[32] for (1d8+11)[12]+(2d6)[3] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[41]
Hit , 15 damage

(1d20+17)[28] for (1d8+11)[15]+(2d6)[7] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[4] - Failed due to Miss Chance

(1d20+12)[32] for (1d8+11)[17]+(2d6)[8] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[69]
Hit , 25 damage

(1d20+12)[26] for (1d8+11)[16]+(2d6)[6] damage, 21+ to beat miss chance (1d100)[61]
Miss

Total Damage 79

- You watch in horror as the riders wounds begin to heal before your eyes
This will be edited shorter in IC

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Aww, Mister Ed don't like the water?

Hey, everyone, what do you think would happen if I telekinesed the horse into the stream?  _Just as a joke?_

----------


## samduke

> Aww, Mister Ed don't like the water?
> 
> Hey, everyone, what do you think would happen if I telekinesed the horse into the stream?  _Just as a joke?_


telekinesed the horse - wet horse - eewwww... 
weighing no more than 25 pounds per caster level (maximum 375 pounds at 15th level)
average weight of a normal horse 930 lbs

=ticked off horse LOL

----------


## Cygnia

> Aww, Mister Ed don't like the water?
> 
> Hey, everyone, what do you think would happen if I telekinesed the horse into the stream?  _Just as a joke?_


 Dooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiit....

----------


## amanamana

I forgot to edit the crit confirmation rolls text, that I had copied and pasted from a previous post. It made no difference in the end.

Finn will stay in melee while the others retreat, as he has the better AC. He can then tumble out of there, if he's not killed by this likely vorpal blade.

Cheers.

----------


## Cygnia

Being that these are evil outsiders, it might be that only silver or cold iron affects them with actual damage that sticks.

ETA: And/or Good aligned weaponry

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Yeah, I agree that it might be time to beat a hasty tactical retreat. Finn and Quinton have the most health so we'll try to hold him off for a bit. Though, Quinton doesn't have the most AC...but what's life without a little risk?  :Small Amused: 

Won't be able to post in IC until later though; my dog has an appointment at the groomer.

----------


## amanamana

Finn has a cold iron longsword at his belt, as well as 2 doses of Silversheen and 2 oils of Magic Weapon. But if we can just cross the brige and get rid of this dude, I'd prefer to save these resources.

If this dude really can't cross the bridge, we can even take a nap and prepare spells specifically against him on the way out. That's my take, anyway.

Cheers.

EDIT: I can also spend Invocation Points to ignore DR and SR for a round, but I'd rather use this while fully buffed, to get the most out of it.

----------


## Cygnia

The +5 feet from Elation will come in handy for our strategic withdrawl

----------


## Thunder999

Alred has tow Align Weapons if it does need Good aligned, though the fact we didn't get any mention of it from knowledge checks makes me wonder if there's something else going on.

----------


## samduke

1st: Concealment miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[56]
Attack - Warhammer +13 +2 (Kn. Devotion) +2 (Flanking) +1 (Haste) +1 (Morale bonus to Strength) -4 (Fighting Defensively) - (1d20+15)[31] - (Crit on a 35).
Damage (3d6+7)[18]
-Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[36]
-Crit Damage x3.

Hit

2nd: Concealment miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[55]
Attack - Warhammer +13 +2 (Kn. Devotion) +2 (Flanking) +1 (Haste) +1 (Morale bonus to Strength) -4 (Fighting Defensively) - (1d20+15)[22] - (Crit on a 35).
Damage (3d6+7)[16]
-Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[36]
-Crit Damage x3.

Miss

3rd: Concealment miss chance 20% (fails at 01-20) (1d100)[17]
Attack - Warhammer +8 +2 (Kn. Devotion) +2 (Flanking) +1 (Haste) +1 (Morale bonus to Strength) -4 (Fighting Defensively) - (1d20+10)[15] - (Crit on a 30).
Damage (3d6+7)[20]
-Eventual crit confirmation: (1d20+20)[36]
-Crit Damage x3.

Failed due to Concealment

**Hit damage 18 but you feel that your weapon did not do as much as it could have, and then you watch in horror as the wound begins to heal itself


Notations
Finn I think the RNG must like you a complete Wiff.. The rest of the party can Withdraw as any AoO will be directed at FINN

----------


## Thunder999

Assuming that Frightful Presence is a will save, (1d20+19)[*33*]

----------


## Cygnia

> Alred has tow Align Weapons if it does need Good aligned, though the fact we didn't get any mention of it from knowledge checks makes me wonder if there's something else going on.


It might be, at best, whatever's running the show at the estate is linked to it.  Defeat that and it goes away.

If not, there's something seriously hinky here.

----------


## samduke

> Assuming that Frightful Presence is a will save, [roll0]


yup it was listed

Free Action: Frightful Presence (Ex) opponents within 30 feet, may become shaken
opponents can resist the effects with a successful Will save (DC 20)


**
Edited

Quinton takes a five-foot step toward the mount and rider. 
Standard Action: Greater Insightful Strike
Concealment Roll(fails at 01-20): (1d100)[77]
Attack Roll: (1d20+19)[39]
Crit Confirmation Roll: (1d20+19)[31]
Critical hit

Concentration Check For Damage X 2: (1d20+18)[24]
Swift Action: Change Stance to Pearl of Black Doubt Stance.

the mount does not seem to like that it was hit

----------


## samduke

need an action for Ilean SCARY WIZARD, for round 2 and then we can re adjust the bridge setup and go into round 3

Quinton and Finn are in melee with the rider and mount at waters edge, everyone else is behind and moving towards the other end of the bridge or have not yet moved

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> Quinton takes a five-foot step toward the mount and rider. -> failed to specify so defaulting to Rider
> Standard Action: Greater Insightful Strike
> Concealment Roll(fails at 01-20): (1d100)[77]
> Attack Roll: (1d20+19)[39]
> hit
> 
> Concentration Check For Damage X 2: (1d20+18)[24]
> Swift Action: Change Stance to Pearl of Black Doubt Stance.
> 
> the rider does not seem to like that it was hit


I thought I did mention that I thrust my trident into the mount specifically?  :Small Confused: 

Anyway, Will save and Crit confirmation rolls below.

Will Save: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Crit Confirmation Roll: (1d20+19)[*31*]

----------


## samduke

> I thought I did mention that I thrust my trident into the mount specifically? 
> 
> Anyway, Will save and Crit confirmation rolls below.
> 
> Will Save: [roll0]
> Crit Confirmation Roll: [roll1]


you did indeed my bad I altered what I posted above

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

*BATH TIME, MISTER ED!
*
...I don't know any other fictional horses.  I know of a lot of real ones, and I respect them far too much to joke about telekinetically bowling them around.

Weekend caught up to me, but I'm back now.  Back, and ready for some horseplay.

----------


## amanamana

Scary Wizard, at least use your move action then to cross the bridge. We're under the effect of a Haste spell, there will be enough move for you to clear the bridge. Otherwise, you'll be in range for a full atack from the enemy. If your spell works, you can move back next round, if you need to be close for something.

Cheers.

EDIT: Nevermind, then.  :Small Eek:   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## samduke

Ilean
Casting telekinesis... Here's the thing, though, I've got one of two effects in mind.
If possible, I'd like to bowl the horse over with the full 275 lb. of force Ilean is capable of pushing with, *preferably into the water...*
...if bowling the horse into the bridge is not possible, then Ilean will instead attempt to bowl the RIDER over.

Caster Level Check: (1d20+15)[20] -- To overcome that dad-gum Spell Resistance!
Pass
The Dread Steed Weighs more than you can push, 
The Horsman can be pushed Will Save DC22 (1d20+7)[*15*]

Telekinesis
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)

Sustained Force: A sustained force moves an object weighing no more than 25 pounds per caster level (maximum 375 pounds at 15th level) up to 20 feet per round. A creature can negate the effect on an object it possesses with a successful Will save or with spell resistance.

Creatures who fall within the weight capacity of the spell can be hurled, but they are allowed Will saves (and spell resistance) to negate the effect, as are those whose held possessions are targeted by the spell.

----------


## samduke

Okay this is just a rough word based map for the sake of places that you can go within the estate
*Spoiler: text based Estate Map*
Show


  North
West,East
  South
Fence 105ft,>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fence 105ft,Gate/Gate,Fence 105ft,<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<Fence 105ft
Fence 105ft,					  Path/Path									,Fence 105ft
Fence 105ft,					  Path/Path		     Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Fence 105ft
Fence 105ft,					  Path/Path		     Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Fence 105ft
Fence 105ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Path/Path		     Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Fence 105ft
Fence 105ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Path/Path		     Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Stables 15ft,Fence 105ft
Fence 105ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Path/Path
Fence 105ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Gardens 20ft,Path/Path
Fence 105ft,				House 60ft >House< House 60ft
Fence 105ft,				House 60ft >House< House 60ft
Fence 105ft,				House 60ft >House< House 60ft			Thicket 15ft,Thicket 15ft
Fence 105ft,				House 60ft >House< House 60ft			Thicket  Tree 20ft  Thicket
Fence 105ft,										                Thicket 15ft,Thicket 15ft
Fence 105ft,		Graveyard 15ft,Graveyard 15ft,Graveyard 15ft
Fence 105ft,		Graveyard 15ft,Graveyard 15ft,Graveyard 15ft
Fence 105ft,		Graveyard 15ft,Graveyard 15ft,Graveyard 15ft
Fence 105ft,
Fence 105ft,
Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft,Fence 105ft

----------


## samduke

What time is it? Is there daylight still? If so, for how long?

you started with lady vanpelt at lets say 7am, then traveled to the village got there at 10 am, played in town for max 1 hour,
had an encounter and wandered into the estate a few minutes later

it is no more than 11:15 am

magic users keep track of spells used.

----------


## samduke

Quinton
*Spoiler: Scent/Track rule info*
Show


Scent special ability:
The creature can detect opponents within 30 feet by sense of smell.
upwind, the range increases to 60 feet
downwind, it drops to 15 feet
Strong scents, such as smoke or rotting garbage, can be detected at twice the ranges noted above
Overpowering scents, such as skunk musk or troglodyte stench, can be detected at triple normal range
A creature with the Track feat and the scent ability can follow tracks by smell, making a Wisdom (or Survival) check to find or follow a track. The typical DC for a fresh trail is 10 (no matter what kind of surface holds the scent). This DC increases or decreases depending on how strong the quarrys odor is, the number of creatures, and the age of the trail. For each hour that the trail is cold, the DC increases by 2

"Track Feat" requires a successful Survival check. move at half your normal speed (or at your normal speed with a -5 penalty on the check, or at up to twice your normal speed with a -20 penalty on the check). The DC depends on the surface and the prevailing conditions



this will be in IC as well

You Smell Overpowering Death and Decay

----------


## Cygnia

@amanama, how long does Conviction last?

----------


## Thunder999

Conviction was me, and it'll last 220 minutes, or 3 hours 40 minutes (CL 11, 10 minutes/level, extended)  +3 Morale to saves

----------


## samduke

magic circle against evil
Range: Touch
Area: 10-ft.-radius emanation from touched creature
Duration: 10 min./level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: No; see text

Noted here for future reference

----------


## amanamana

Those were awful rolls, goddammit.  :Small Sigh:  A 2 and a 1... Wow! Serves me right for not taking 10 on the rolls. At least I've got a good chance of hearing someone hiding about.

Anyway... I hope no one's too annoyed with Finn. He likes to tell tall tales, but is all tongue-in-cheek. He's not really trying to deceive anyone. My last character was serious and brooding and I wanted something different. I'm also DMing a horror story IRL for more than a year now, so he's a break from all that. It's mostly a result of the portrait that I selected for him. That smug face led me to portray Finn in this way. 

Cheers.

----------


## samduke

> Those were awful rolls, goddammit.  A 2 and a 1... Wow! Serves me right for not taking 10 on the rolls. At least I've got a good chance of hearing someone hiding about.
> 
> Anyway... I hope no one's too annoyed with Finn. He likes to tell tall tales, but is all tongue-in-cheek. He's not really trying to deceive anyone. My last character was serious and brooding and I wanted something different. I'm also DMing a horror story IRL for more than a year now, so he's a break from all that. It's mostly a result of the portrait that I selected for him. That smug face led me to portray Finn in this way. 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Hide check (1d20+25)[27]
> Move Silently check (1d20+20)[21]
> 
> ...


Well Fortunately at least in my games there is no crit fail skill check, do that with a weapon however and damn it will go out of your hand.

So as far as Finn is concerned he is Hiding, Moving Silently, and I will cover Spot and Listen once someone actualy IC's they go somewhere vs. suggesting **If the party agrees with starting with the garden** is a suggestion / question.

Now for that Darkstalker feat, (special senses like scent, tremorsense or blindsight must defeat his Hide or Move Silently checks.)

and yes before you ask these rolls are all for different things that might be able to detect you

*?* vs. Hide[27]: (1d20+10)[*28*] , vs. Move Silently [21] (1d20+10)[*30*] > will detect you 
*?* vs. Hide[27]: (1d20+9)[*12*] , vs. Move Silently [21] (1d20+9)[*14*] > huh what was that
*?* vs. Hide[27]: (1d20+8)[*20*] , vs. Move Silently [21] (1d20+8)[*21*] > might detect you
*?* vs. Hide[27]: (1d20+7)[*13*] , vs. Move Silently [21] (1d20+7)[*24*] > might detect you
*?* vs. Hide[27]: (1d20+6)[*25*] , vs. Move Silently [21] (1d20+6)[*16*] > huh what was that

----------


## samduke

okay seems the decision is to have finn go scout the gardens and everyone else is going to wait right near the gate, if you are not doing this please let me know and I will edit IC

----------


## Cygnia

> what do you do ?


Summon the Cat Next Door!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## amanamana

Does Finn hears the Dire Wolf charging the party? If so, he will walk back to help.

----------


## samduke

> Does Finn hears the Dire Wolf charging the party? If so, he will walk back to help.


oh no your far to busy being quiet moving silently and hiding.. looking at the garden and then there is the distance you are oh give or take about 300 ft off from the party, and the dire wolf is coming from the other direction so from you to it roughly 700 ft maybe a bit less.

and for what its worth its moving very quietly and yet at nearly full speed as it approaches the party

----------


## amanamana

> oh no your far to busy being quiet moving silently and hiding.. looking at the garden and then there is the distance you are oh give or take about 300 ft off from the party, and the dire wolf is coming from the other direction so from you to it roughly 700 ft maybe a bit less.
> 
> and for what its work its moving very quietly and yet at nearly full speed as it approaches the party


OK... I believe I specifically mentioned that I would be within earshot from the party. 

I know pbp is hard to keep track of distances, but I would not explore the estate alone and come back to report. I would only be a little ahead, like 50 ft. I'm not trying to play alone, just trying to walk ahead to find ambushers and traps so the party is not attacked unawares.

Anyway, if Finns finds himself so far away from the party, he will make his way back. This is a halloween story, I'm not gonna be the dude that gets lost and is killed by a monster.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## samduke

> OK... I believe I specifically mentioned that I would be within earshot from the party. 
> 
> I know pbp is hard to keep track of distances, but I would not explore the estate alone and come back to report. I would only be a little ahead, like 50 ft. I'm not trying to play alone, just trying to walk ahead to find ambushers and traps so the party is not attacked unawares.
> 
> Anyway, if Finns finds himself so far away from the party, he will make his way back. This is a halloween story, I'm not gonna be the dude that gets lost and is killed by a monster.


okay it was a misunderstanding then, and I will edit finn & then party, please re-read as things have altered

----------


## Thunder999

Should we be rolling initiative?

----------


## samduke

> Should we be rolling initiative?


um I guess.. if you want to...or maybe not.. your choice of what you want to do at that point

----------


## samduke

(1d20+18)[29] Know: Arcana + Collector of Stories
(1d20+14)[20] Know: Nature + Collector of Stories
(1d20+14)[17] Know: Dungeoneering + Collector of Stories
(1d20+14)[23] Know: The Planes + Collector of Stories

Let me know if I need to roll Local/Religion/Psionics

I am answering the 2nd part 1st.
as I have said a couple times roll anything you think you might want/need or think of , you never can tell what may be relevant

now for the 1st 4 parts , it was not clear if this was for the dire wolf or for the yellow bird....

Dire Wolf - it is White, an very rare & unusual color for a dire wolf
no known special abilities or vulnerabilities

Tiny Yellow Bird - it appears to be akin to a magical beast animal
no known special abilities or vulnerabilities

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Quinton doesn't really have many ways to deal with a creature that aren't lethal...anyone else have anything they'd like to try before we last-resort to combat?

----------


## Cygnia

Anyone have any Wild Empathy or Speak with Animals?  Because I don't think these critters are hostiles...

----------


## Thunder999

Don't think anyone here has that, not got any druids, gnomes or suchl

I'll do some knowledge checks too.


(1d20+12)[*16*] Arcana
(1d20+14)[*33*] Dungeoneering
(1d20+14)[*31*] Local
(1d20+14)[*30*] Nature
(1d20+14)[*23*] Religion
(1d20+14)[*24*] Planes
And I'll even try Lore (as in the feature that's basically bardic knowledge) (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## samduke

> Don't think anyone here has that, not got any druids, gnomes or suchl
> 
> I'll do some knowledge checks too.
> 
> 
> [roll0] Arcana
> [roll1] Dungeoneering
> [roll2] Local
> [roll3] Nature
> ...


same answer as above

Dire Wolf - it is White, an very rare & unusual color for a dire wolf
no known special abilities or vulnerabilities

Tiny Yellow Bird - it appears to be akin to a magical beast animal
no known special abilities or vulnerabilities

----------


## samduke

Ilean
Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+12)[27]
This is an attempt to determine what this twitter bird might be hinting at! Observing body language and cross-referencing it with anything that she might have read about birds, and all that.

If you were to lay your best guess, the bird seems to be chastising the dire wolf for something...

----------


## samduke

no one with comprehend languages or tongues.. - tooo funny
anyways the bird does seem to be chastising or "sqwaking alot at the dire wolf and occasionally the wolf will bark back at the bird"

----------


## Thunder999

A few of us could prepare it, but Alred at least did not expect it to be useful, since it sounded like a simple monster infestation, albeit probably a nasty one.

----------


## samduke

For all intents and purposes 
Alred you now have a dire wolf/tiny bird animal companion they are friendly to the party
Ilean you now have a familar that calls it self Gemalkin it is friendly to the party

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Diplomacy Roll: (1d20+16)[*21*]

----------


## samduke

> Diplomacy Roll: [roll0]


Gremalkin can not have its status of friendly towards the party altered to a better condition step, nor can it be reduced from friendly towards the party, It however appears to be Loyal to Ilean

----------


## samduke

so where are you off too, so I do not presume incorrectly, Gardens which you could go by on the way to the graveyard
goto the stables then go back towards the thicket and tree which are also near the graveyard

or the obvious house

----------


## Thunder999

I thought we were headed ot the graveyard to see about this gravekeeper.

----------


## samduke

> I thought we were headed ot the graveyard to see about this gravekeeper.


right but to get there one direction you would pass the stables and go near the thicket and tree, and the other side of the house you go past the gardens to get there, the graveyard is behind the house mostly

----------


## Cygnia

That was my impression as well...

----------


## Thunder999

Oh, then I would like to take a look at the garden, though if we want to talk first that works too.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Well, we could look more at the garden but the graveyard is tempting, especially considering Quinton smelled all that decay here. Also, sorry for not posting more. Things have been hectic around here for me lately. It's that time of the year.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## samduke

> Well, we could look more at the garden but the graveyard is tempting, especially considering Quinton smelled all that decay here. Also, sorry for not posting more. Things have been hectic around here for me lately. It's that time of the year.





> We're here to potentially reclaim this area for Lady Vanpelt and figure out what happened here...who is this Laris?" Quinton asked the man as he rubbed the spot where he'd been poked lightly with the palm of his left hand.


um you should know this, I believe the party learned about Laris, he is Lucille's younger brother, the one who stayed or was left behind at the estate....

----------


## samduke

the Fat Man Cometh.. Brisban Dec 25th 12:32 am

NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS
Poem by Clement C. Moore 

"Twas the night before Christmas
when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring
not even a mouse;
The stockings were hung
by the chimney with care,
In hopes that St. Nicholas soon would be there...."

Those Christmases from long ago come back
--people that are gone, dreams that have come true
And some that have vanished--

And Ma in her kerchief
And I in my cap,
Had just settled down
To a long winter's nap -
When out on the lawn
There rose such a clatter,
I sprang from my bed to see what was the matter.

I remember Daddy reading to us by firelight,
All of us children snuggle up together, in our pajamas, 
All ready for bed; the fire burning in the grate,
The Mistletoe hanging in the doorway,
The lights flickering on the tree,
Baubles of glass and glittering angels,
Presents wrapped in silver and gold
And green and bright, shiny red.

When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But a miniature sleigh and eight tiny reindeer..."
"...With a little old driver so lively and quick, 
I knew in a moment it must be St. Nick.

Daddy would do his shopping on Christmas Eve,
Flying in to the house, flustered and happy,
His arms full of silver and gold and green scarlet paper
And bright tinsel ribbons. 
He would hug us all and hug mother,
can hear her my mother's joyful laughter,
remember the taste of her homemade divinity and chocolate fudge
More rapid than eagles his coursers they came,
And he whistled and shouted, and called them by name

"Now, Dasher! Now, Dancer! Now, Prancer and Vixen!
On, Comet! On, Cupid! On, Donder and Blitzen!
To the top of the porch,to the top of the wall!
Now, dash away! Dash away!
Dash away all!"

The glow of candles on the table
And the lights of the Christmas tree reflected in our eyes, sugarplums dancing in our heads, 
The Mistletoe hung in the doorway,
The lights flickering on the tree,
Baubles of glass and glittering angels,
Presents wrapped in silver and gold and green and bright, shiney red.

As I drew in my head and was turning around,
Down the chimney St. Nicholas came with a bound.
He was dressed all in fur from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot.

The hidden presents,
The bikes and the sleds and the wagons
Dancing dolls and New Mown Hay perfume. 
We would go to bed reluctantl  
Does anybody sleep on Christmas Eve?,
When we finally had to go to bed, 
I would be praying in bed with my eyes wide open,
Oh Please, god, no books, no Clothes

A bundle of toys he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a peddler just opening his pack.
His eyes how they twinkled! His dimples how merry!
His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry!"

When I was three years old I remember
Waking up and looking out at the living room
At the tree shining bright, sparkling; 
All the icicles hung just so
And there was St Nicholas eating a sugar cookie
From the plate mother always left him. 
Then I saw Santa Claus put my doll under the tree. 
I can still see him , as clear as day.

"....He had a broad face and a little round belly
That shook when he laughed like a bowl full of jelly.
He was chubby and plump -a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself.

He spoke not a word, but went straight to work,
And filled all the stockings---
And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose..."

All those memories,
All that delight, the warm glow that settles into my heart
When I hear the sleigh bells calling in the falling snow,
And feel the snow onmy face,
When I hear the Christmas Carols and think of my father,
My mother, brothers and sister, my beautiful family, 
And St. Nicholas,
They were the best of all Christmases...

"...He sprang to his sleigh, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they all flew like the down of a thistle.
But I heard him exclaim as he drove out of sight,
"Merry Christmas to all and all a Good Night!"

post your time zone for 1 free level
edit
expires DEC 25th midnight brisbane time

----------


## Cygnia

Eastern Standard Time (Cleveland, OH)

----------


## Thunder999

I'm GMT, UK

----------


## samduke

i am in the Mountain Standard Time (Wyoming) please turn the heat back on mother nature...

----------


## samduke

Happy Holidays, Happy Hanukkah, Merry Christmas, Best wishes to all, and to all a GOOD GRIEF what was that... see IC


12:21 AM Monday, December 26, 2022

----------


## amanamana

I'm GMT-4, but in my hemisphere is hot as balls...

Cheers.

----------


## Thunder999

Rolling Knowledge Nature to see if Alred knows anything about the talking tree, since that's usually a sign something isn't actually a normal tree.
(1d20+15)[*18*]

----------


## Cygnia

Schroeder will also attempt Know: Nature w/Collector of Stories

(1d20+14)[*27*]

----------


## samduke

Treant Gargantuan Plant vulnerability to fire
Treants speak their own language, plus Common and Sylvan, this tree choose to use common last

----------


## samduke

Ilean:



> Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+17)[20]
> 
> Knowledge (History): (1d20+12)[26]
> 
> Knowledge (Nature): (1d20+12)[23]
> 
> Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+12)[29]
> 
> Hoping to find something out about what these voices were talking about, in an attempt at an effort to find out what they might be hinting at or implying!


first without real context trying to understand what the voices may be hinting or implying is impossible
next
Religion: "mr sandy claws" - take it for what it is worth... Santa Clause

"It's a very grim prospect, but do you think that maybe the bodies have been feeding the local flora...?"

Religion: decomposing bodies can do weird things to plants

----------


## Cygnia

> post your time zone for 1 free level
> edit
> expires DEC 25th midnight brisbane time


So...do we get that free level then?

----------


## samduke

Well lets review
post numbers
126 1 free level until dec 26th
127 Eastern Standard Time (Cleveland, OH) <= level up
128 I'm GMT, UK <= level up
129 i am in the Mountain Standard Time (Wyoming) <= level up
130 it is 12:21 AM Monday, December 26, 2022
131 I'm GMT-4  <= level up

this was a timed activity and I am sorry there is no level ups
no post report from Scary / Ilean

----------


## amanamana

Eh, it's OK. My phone broke two days before christmas and I was traveling, so I was barely online anyway. 

Cheers.

----------


## samduke

> Eh, it's OK. My phone broke two days before christmas and I was traveling, so I was barely online anyway. 
> 
> Cheers.


say so next time, okay I will give it to you <= level up

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Sorry for not posting for a while. Day after Christmas, I came down with a pretty nasty sinus infection. Feeling better now though, so I'll post before I go to work.  :Small Smile:

----------


## samduke

> Sorry for not posting for a while. Day after Christmas, I came down with a pretty nasty sinus infection. Feeling better now though, so I'll post before I go to work.


that does not sound fun , hop[e you are better

----------


## Thunder999

Just to check, we can't just see the tool can we?

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

_Ohh, dear,_ I... un-remembered that this thread was A Thing.   ;___;  Anyways!  I now remember its existence.

----------


## samduke

> Just to check, we can't just see the tool can we?


um did anyone spot or search for the tool specifically ?




> _Ohh, dear,_ I... un-remembered that this thread was A Thing.   ;___;  Anyways!  I now remember its existence.


LOL

"To those not asking the tree questions, she whispers, "Want me to see if I can hasten things along with this fellow? All we need is for an ambush to happen while he's putting his words together... But, just the same, I don't want to upset him since he is​ likely our only source of information on matters here."

so any or everyone that has seen lord of the rings the hobbit, when talking to greybeard, he makes the comment that it takes forever to talk in all entish, if it was worth talking at all...
so the treant is just plain and simply talking in common about as slowly as possible.. might be for that reason, it might be a test for the characters

----------


## Thunder999

Hopefully someone has better search/spot than me, but 

(1d20+6)[*21*] spot

----------


## samduke

"Alred is going to approach the tools and see if he can just pick them up."
no attempts at deception, stealthy or otherwise - ( BOLD MOVE )

Rolls for the Tree
(1d20+8)[*21*] spot
(1d20+8)[*21*] sense motive

----------


## ScrambledBrains

Well, what do you know, a bold move paid off for once...or so we can hope.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Thunder999

Knowledge local (1d20+15)[*32*]
Nature (1d20+15)[*25*]
Lore check (1d20+12)[*15*]

To see if Alred actually knows what a hoe is for.

----------


## samduke

> Knowledge local (1d20+15)[32]
> Nature (1d20+15)[25]
> Lore check (1d20+12)[15]
> 
> To see if Alred actually knows what a hoe is for.


K Local / Lore: no roll needed really but here this is what all of your characters would know about each tool


the Hoe is an ancient and versatile agricultural and horticultural hand tool used to shape soil, remove weeds, clear soil, and harvest root crops. Shaping the soil includes piling soil around the base of plants (hilling), digging narrow furrows (drills) and shallow trenches for planting seeds or bulbs. Weeding with a hoe includes agitating the surface of the soil or cutting foliage from roots, and clearing the soil of old roots and crop residues. Hoes for digging and moving soil are used to harvest root crops such as potatoes.


the Woodaxe or Broadaxe the handle may curve away from the flat side to allow an optimal stance by the hewer in relation to the hewn surface. The flat blade is to make the surface flat but can only be worked from one direction and is right-handed or left-handed. The double bevel axe has a straight handle and can be swung with either side against the wood. A double beveled broad axe can be used for chopping or notching as well as hewing. When used for hewing, notches are chopped in the side of the log down to a marked line, a process called scoring. The pieces of wood between these notches are removed with an axe, a process called joggling, and then the remaining wood is hewn to the line.

----------


## samduke

Treant "what is it's purpose"?
I feel the module as written possibly has you guys confused, so I am going to break this portion and just state the tree is not asking about the tools, it is asking about your purpose

----------


## ScrambledBrains

"What is my purpose?"
"Pass the butter."
----------------------

"What is my purpose?"
"You pass butter."
"Oh, my god."
"Yeah, welcome to the club, pal."

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Thunder999

Oh, yeah, I was about to try and think of a polite way to describe a wood cutting axe to living tree.  
If someone actually good at diplomacy would like to intervene before Alred says something else, now's your chance.

----------


## samduke

lol axe... not sure there is a good answer..

but basically the tree is asking what your purpose is within the grounds, "what is its purpose" it in this instance is you the party

----------


## amanamana

Hello,

  Sorry for going AWOL, but the last few days have been hectic. I'm still not back home yet, but I'll read the posts and post something ASAP.

Cheers.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

I'm still here too, just trying not to steal other people's thunder or screentime.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Cygnia

Been a hectic week with in-law health issues  :Small Eek:

----------


## samduke

post at will , not a huge thing at this moment..

anyways checking sheets for a specific thing presuming someone from the party (Schroeder) goes and picks up the tools



> "Well that was about as useful as tits on a bull," said Schroeder drily. "Here's hoping the groundskeeper is a bit more forthcoming now about this liche when we give him back his tools..."


Quinton, sorry I see no hope here, - These are not the tools you are looking for LOL
Alred, Knowledge (Arcana) + Collector of Stories can be used for this
Ilean, Knowledge (Arcana), Spellcraft, Use Magic Device can be used for this
Finn, Knowledge (Arcana), Spellcraft, Use Magic Device can be used for this
Schroeder, Knowledge (Arcana), Spellcraft, Use Magic Device can be used for this

IF any of you have always active some form of detect magic, the moment the (AXE) is touched, it will glow Moderate Transmutation & Moderate Enchantment
otherwise it will take a roll on the above to discover these effects

----------


## samduke

> "Knock wood..." Ilean says. She considers knocking on the treant, but does not actually do that, because heavens know what the ancient Fey would do. Instead, she falls in line, and gets back to things with her companions.


i know you did not.. so no worries

but for the record the treant is a Gargantuan Treant <17-21 HD> and then there is those bits of string and ribbon and pieces of cloth in its branches.. gota wonder about that...and seeing as you are now friendly with the tree as far as it is concerned, so getting it help you fight the BBEG is a plus cuz Ouchy..

(OOC string ribbon fabric = Kite's)

----------


## Thunder999

Arcana with Collector of Stories (1d20+18)[*22*]

----------


## samduke

Arcana with Collector of Stories (1d20+18)[22] -> you learn about the AXE  the moment the (AXE) is touched, it will glow Moderate Transmutation & Moderate Enchantment

Finn searches the place and, if there's nothing else there and it's safe to pick up the tools, he reaches for them, turning his attention to the implements.

(OOC GM notation I presume Finn by this to have grabbed both the axe and the hoe)

First a Search roll to see if there's nothing else where the tools are, like traps, something else hidden or signs of something buried.
Search +26 (1d20+26)[39]
no traps ect... I doubt the tree would have allowed it...


Knowledge (Arcana) +12 + Collector of Stories +5 (1d20+17)[30] -> you learn the AXE  the moment the (AXE) is touched, it will glow Moderate Transmutation & Moderate Enchantment
Spellcraft +9 (1d20+9)[17] -> it is definitely magical
Use Magic Device +15 (1d20+15)[31] -> Success you are capable of using this Magic Item

it will however require the spell Identify to learn more about it OR just try to use it should work...

edited

----------


## amanamana

> (...) (OOC GM notation I presume Finn by this to have grabbed both the axe and the hoe) (...)


I'm pretty sure these things are cursed or something, but someone will have to grab them, so it might as well be Finn. He will start by just looking at them, but will eventually pick them up, yes. As I said it on the IC, though, he will only call his companions to take a look at the tools if he thinks it's safe for them.

He can be a prick, but he's actually heroic and selfless.

Cheers.

EDIT: You edited your edit while I wrote my post.  :Small Big Grin: 
I'm glad it does not seem cursed. He will take a few swings with it, but away from the treant. Finn doesn't want to make it look like he's endangering their new potential ally.

EDIT 2: Anything else can be apprehended visually from the tools? Any clue from its design or maybe inscriptions? Any idea on the materials they're made from?

----------


## Thunder999

I guess we'll just hope for the best with the axe, don't think anyone has identify prepped.

----------


## ScrambledBrains

> I guess we'll just hope for the best with the axe, don't think anyone has identify prepped.


If I was playing a caster, I'd probably have it...but alas, I'm not a caster.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## samduke

> EDIT: You edited your edit while I wrote my post. 
> I'm glad it does not seem cursed. He will take a few swings with it, but away from the treant. Finn doesn't want to make it look like he's endangering their new potential ally.
> 
> EDIT 2: Anything else can be apprehended visually from the tools? Any clue from its design or maybe inscriptions? Any idea on the materials they're made from?


Finn base attack +12/+7 (1d20+15)[*31*] , (1d20+10)[*22*]
Special:(1d100)[*99*]
Special:(4d100)[*25*][*55*][*95*][*55*](230)
Special:(3d100)[*34*][*2*][*7*](43)
Special:(1d100)[*54*]
Special:(1d100)[*22*]

to be edited based on results

FINN ONLY
Will saving throw (DC 27)

----------


## amanamana

Good grief, that's a high DC.

OK, Finn will spend an Inspiration Point on Cunning Insight to get +6 competence bonus on this Will save. Also, I believe we still have Mass Conviction up, as the scene with the treant apparently took about an hour.

Fingers crossed: Will Save +12 +3 (Mass Conviction) +6 (Cunning Insight) (1d20+21)[*36*]

----------


## samduke

> Good grief, that's a high DC.
> 
> OK, Finn will spend an Inspiration Point on Cunning Insight to get +6 competence bonus on this Will save. Also, I believe we still have Mass Conviction up, as the scene with the treant apparently took about an hour.
> 
> Fingers crossed: Will Save +12 +3 (Mass Conviction) +6 (Cunning Insight) = [36]



Pass, IC to continue edited


Axe 1d8 ×3 6 lb

----------


## samduke

House layout more or less the house is 185ft square

<< this side is the front

main floor exterior walls included
       wall
wall 60 x 60 ft room thin wall 120ft x 120 ballroom wall
door 5 ft hallway straight back wall
wall 5ft stairway leading up to 2nd floor and attic wall 
wall 50ft x 60ft room thin wall 110ft x 120 ballroom wall
       wall

2nd floor exterior walls eliminated
60 x 60 ft room thin wall 60 x 60 ft room thin wall 60 x 60 ft room
hallway leading to stairs down 
hallway leading to stairs up
50 x 60 ft room thin wall 50 x 60 ft room thin wall 50 x 60 ft room

attic floor exterior walls eliminated
crawl space all along this side
thin wall
45 ft x 45 ft room hallway leading to stairs down
thin wall
crawl space all along this side

----------


## samduke

@ Ilean 
Casting darkvision on self. <- how long will this last (duration)
Casting detect magic on self. <- how long will this last (duration)

----------


## amanamana

Hey,

I'm waiting on the others to post, but thinking about how to better communicate with the axe. As she answers only with "yes" and "no", the communication with the axe can make for long series of posts and that's just not cool in pbp. So, considering she answered "yes" to my question about sensing something in the room, Finn will use the telepathy to refine the information a bit more.

That being said, I will not keep up with this kind of inquiry on each of the other rooms, because that would drain all the fun from this game. I'll just ask the axe to inform me if she detects some danger and leave at it, unless there's something particularly relevant.

_"Do you think it's dangerous to us?"_:
-If *no*: _"Is it just the furniture and general objects?"_ - If *no*: _"Is it friendly?"_ - If *no*, I'll leave to it, but inform the party. If *yes*, I'll inform the others of a potential ally or advantage.
-If *yes*: _"Is it a creature?"_ - If *no*, I'll ask if it's a trap or spell or something like it and start searching for it.

If *yes* from "Is it a creature?":
_"Is it hiding from us, invisible or ethereal?"_
-If *yes*, I'll inform the others and ask the axe each of the options at once, to refine it.
-If *no*, I'll think about it, because how would Finn not be detecting something that's not hiding (including camouflage or shapeshifting as something else), invisible or ethereal, considering the darkvision and blindsight?

That's it for now.

Cheers.

----------


## samduke

> Hey,
> 
> I'm waiting on the others to post, but thinking about how to better communicate with the axe. As she answers only with "yes" and "no", the communication with the axe can make for long series of posts and that's just not cool in pbp. So, considering she answered "yes" to my question about sensing something in the room, Finn will use the telepathy to refine the information a bit more.
> 
> That being said, I will not keep up with this kind of inquiry on each of the other rooms, because that would drain all the fun from this game. I'll just ask the axe to inform me if she detects some danger and leave at it, unless there's something particularly relevant.
> 
> _"Do you think it's dangerous to us?"_:
> -If *no*: _"Is it just the furniture and general objects?"_ - If *no*: _"Is it friendly?"_ - If *no*, I'll leave to it, but inform the party. If *yes*, I'll inform the others of a potential ally or advantage.
> -If *yes*: _"Is it a creature?"_ - If *no*, I'll ask if it's a trap or spell or something like it and start searching for it.
> ...


did I put the axe's Sense range in the info I sent you ?
I do not recall doing so but wanted to double check first but I will see if I can get most of these these answered now.
reminder you have to ask the question as a yes or no type answer.

Is it just the furniture? "No"
Is it general objects? "No"
Is it a trap or spell? "No"
Is it a creature? "Yes"


Do you think it's dangerous to us? "tbd is the usage of us meaning each person in the party as a separate vs. the whole party as a group?
Is it hiding from us?  tbd
Is it invisible?  tbd
Is it ethereal?  tbd


edited notation
you need to put that axe and all the information on your sheet please

----------

